# South for the winter? nr Perpignan campsite



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Camping Camp Roussillonnais

42.567441,3.044277 


We are trying this campsite in about 2 weeks time, will report later.

Looking at it's location it appears to be the perfect stop-over for those travelling to Spain for the winter and need a pause in their journey, and right on the beach.

It wasn't obvious from their website whether they were open longer than the summer, so wrote and received a very prompt reply to the effect that they are open all year without a break for Camping Cars, but not for other forms of camping or their chalets.

Couldn't find it mentioned here so hope this adds to the options


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Is this the campsite, Camping Camp Roussillonnais


if so it does mention: SAISON d'hiver (du 22 septembre au 2 juin)
and the tariff:
Le Camping Roussillonnais vous propose un accueil adapté pour votre camping-car durant tout l'hiver.

un sanitaire est à votre disposition avec de l'eau chaude

accès à l'aire de service (remplissage en eau et vidange eaux usées / wc chimique)

branchement électrique (6 Amp)

sur un emplacement de camping arboré et face à la mer


Tarif par nuit : 12 euros + taxes de séjour

Le Camping Roussillonnais est réservé aux camping-cars durant toute la période hivernale.
Les séjours en tentes ou caravanes NE SONT PAS AUTORISES à cette période.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Will certainly keep the details for our projected trip to see my aged uncle in southern Spain this November!)


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

autostratus said:


> Is this the campsite, Camping Camp Roussillonnais
> 
> if so it does mention: SAISON d'hiver (du 22 septembre au 2 juin)
> and the tariff:
> ...


You are of course correct Gillian, but if you take a look at the English version this is what you see

Web Page Name

I did read the French version and as usual there is far more information in the home language, but most on here wont read French so I pointed out what may not be too obvious.

For us it is imperative that we found an open in autumn campsite in this approximate area, we do need to be 100% sure as others are depending on us being there, so I wrote for them to confirm what I had read in French.

But well done you though, it does show a 12 month a year campsite in a very interesting place for those going south.

.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

veevee said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > Web Page Name
> ...


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Winter Season (September 22 to June 2)

Camping Roussillonnais offers a home fit for your camper all winter.

a sanitary at your disposal with hot water 

access to the service area (filling and emptying sewage water / chemical toilets) 

electricity (6 Amp) 

on a wooded campsite overlooking the sea 

Rate per night = 12 Euros + tax

Camping Roussillonnais is reserved for campers throughout the winter period.


joe


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

joedenise said:


> Camping Roussillonnais is reserved for campers throughout the winter period.
> 
> joe


Or to make it even clearer:
Stays by tents or caravans ARE NOT ALLOWED during this period.


----------

